# Oak tree identification



## southernman13

I found what I think are some oak trees while clearing on my property in Plains Ga. The bark looks like a white oak but the leaves are much smaller, almost like a miniature white oak leaf and they have 4 or 5 lobes on them, wish I had taken a picture. I havent seem them befor so dont know for sure what they are. I tried the tree identification thing on here but cant seem to find what i'm lookin for, any ideas, thanks


----------



## mtr3333

Live Oak or Water Oak. http://www.gfc.state.ga.us/education/nativetrees.cfm


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

southernman13 said:


> I found what I think are some oak trees while clearing on my property in Plains Ga. The bark looks like a white oak but the leaves are much smaller, almost like a miniature white oak leaf and they have 4 or 5 lobes on them, wish I had taken a picture. I havent seem them befor so dont know for sure what they are. I tried the tree identification thing on here but cant seem to find what i'm lookin for, any ideas, thanks



Without a picture aiding in your quest is next to impossible.


----------



## jimbo4116

southernman13 said:


> I found what I think are some oak trees while clearing on my property in Plains Ga. The bark looks like a white oak but the leaves are much smaller, almost like a miniature white oak leaf and they have 4 or 5 lobes on them, wish I had taken a picture. I havent seem them befor so dont know for sure what they are. I tried the tree identification thing on here but cant seem to find what i'm lookin for, any ideas, thanks



http://www.thejump.net/hunting/plant-id/post-oak.htm


----------



## southernman13

*oak*

Yea I know I need pics, i'm goin up in a day or two and i'll get some. The leaf is similar to that post oak picture but has more lobes on it and its a more pale green. The bark isnt as rough either. it looks more like white oak bark and maybe even a little papery lookin. For all I know it may not even be an oak. I cleared around it and thought for sure it was  a white oak, but there were 2 small white oaks under it and the leaves on them were much larger.


----------



## Nicodemus

Was the bark smooth, but warty lookin` on the lower trunk?


----------



## Quercus Alba

Not sure where Plains, GA is but with tiny leaves like that it sounds like a scrubby post oak also known as a sand post oak.


----------



## southernman13

Nicodemus said:


> Was the bark smooth, but warty lookin` on the lower trunk?



dont think so, best I remember it was very similar to a white oak but with smaller different looking leaves. the leaves seemed to be very distinct, like they were all very well shaped. The bark was rough but like in bigger sheets, not like a live oak where its real rough and very hard. I'm sure I'm confusing everyone including myself now, i'll get pics if i go tomorrow. I cant seem to download that pdf from gfc it may have a picture


----------



## shakey gizzard

Pin Oak!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Sounds like you are describing a Post Oak, but it also could be a Shumard Oak, and there is also a smaller sub-species of White Oak. 

Like I said, if you could get pictures it would be a tremendous help.


----------



## meriweatherw

The smaller version of the Post Oak. It's called Scrubby Post Oak is what your probably looking at. Common on sandy sites.


----------



## southernman13

meriweatherw said:


> The smaller version of the Post Oak. It's called Scrubby Post Oak is what your probably looking at. Common on sandy sites.



These are actually along a creek in clay type soil. I'm guessing its in the white Oak family but again I'll get some pics and maybe we can figure it out. Thanks for all the reply's and help. I was just hoping it wopuld be something a deer cant do without. dont know if it ever dropped cause i just found it. I may have anothe up on top of the hill in a sandy area, i'll check that one too


----------



## meriweatherw

If it's the Scrubby Post Oak, trust me, Deer love them.


----------



## buckmanmike

Hope its not sweetgum!!!


----------



## southernman13

*pictures added*





No its not a sweetgum, I was up there the last few days and took some pics. Im sure its a white oak bu the leaves are smaller in size. In the pics you'll see the smaller pale green leaf next to the bigger darker green leaf for comparrison. I was sure it was a white oak, but it just looked a little different than all the others mainly because the leaves were smaller, maybe its a different species


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Definitely a Post Oak, not a White Oak.

Post Oak leaf:




White Oak Leaf:


----------



## westcobbdog

swamp white oak.


----------



## southernman13

westcobbdog said:


> swamp white oak.



thats what I'm thinkin, but the leaf does look like the post oak, hopefully it will have a crop this year and i'll see what it is


----------



## NCHillbilly

Probably not a post oak, they usually have "cross-shaped" leaves with two pronounced lobes that are fuzzy underneath, and the bark is a bit too scaly for a post oak. Looks like either a funky white oak or maybe a swamp chestnut or a hybrid. Doesn't look exactly right for either, but more like a white oak. Oaks hybridize with others in their group quite frequently, I've found a lot of intermediate hybrids while doing tree surveys over the years. And leaf shapes can be really variable on the same speicies of tree or even on the same tree depending on how old it is, growing conditions, genetics, and where on the tree the leaves are growing.


----------



## bam_bam

NCHillbilly said:


> Probably not a post oak, they usually have "cross-shaped" leaves with two pronounced lobes that are fuzzy underneath, and the bark is a bit too scaly for a post oak. Looks like either a funky white oak or maybe a swamp chestnut or a hybrid. Doesn't look exactly right for either, but more like a white oak. Oaks hybridize with others in their group quite frequently, I've found a lot of intermediate hybrids while doing tree surveys over the years. And leaf shapes can be really variable on the same speicies of tree or even on the same tree depending on how old it is, growing conditions, genetics, and where on the tree the leaves are growing.



While a Horse Creek last deer season RogerB and myslf found a hybrid white oak/post oak.


----------



## dick7.62

nchillbilly said:


> probably not a post oak, they usually have "cross-shaped" leaves with two pronounced lobes that are fuzzy underneath, and the bark is a bit too scaly for a post oak. Looks like either a funky white oak or maybe a swamp chestnut or a hybrid. Doesn't look exactly right for either, but more like a white oak. Oaks hybridize with others in their group quite frequently, i've found a lot of intermediate hybrids while doing tree surveys over the years. And leaf shapes can be really variable on the same speicies of tree or even on the same tree depending on how old it is, growing conditions, genetics, and where on the tree the leaves are growing.



x2.


----------



## Pineyrooter

Looks like White Oak bark to me.


----------

